# What's a Fatty?



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Is a fatty basically just a stuffed meatloaf?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 8, 2018)

Typically it is with sausage, but it can be beef. The beauty is in that there are unlimited combinations you can create for items or fillings. Here is one of Jeff's great tutorials.
http://www.smoking-meat.com/may-12-2016-smoked-bacon-wrapped-sausage-fatty-ham-n-cheddar


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, pretty much a stuffed meatloaf, but they're also traditionally bacon wrapped.

Generally they're pork sausage stuffed with anything you like and all wrapped up in bacon.
The sausage can be stuffed in a manner to give single center or rolled to give a pinwheel effect when cut.
Bacon can be weaved or simply wrapped around.
Stuffing is anything your tongue desires.








Then there are Stuffed Moinks, they're like mini round fatties.
Think a big stuffed meatball wrapped in bacon, these are traditionally ground beef so with the bacon you get the Mooo-Oink!
The original Moinks are simply the small frozen meatballs with wrap of bacon, cooked up and glazed with BBQ sauce.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 8, 2018)

Basically it’s ground meat rolled up with whatever your imagination comes up with, wrapped in bacon. Typically a cardiologist’s nightmare, but Oh so good!
Give one a try. The bacon weave isn’t really all that hard.
When you can’t decide what you want to smoke, make a Fattie!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. Sounds like something I will have to experiment with.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2018)

I like to cook the bacon & put it on the inside. 
Because with the bacon weave the second layer of bacon doesn't get done.
Here is a tutorial on making a fattie without the bacon weave.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview.243516/
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2018)

If you use thin cut bacon and high heat (275'-300') I find that the underlying bacon in the weave gets cooked enough.
You can also simply wrap instead of weave which solves the problem.
And lastly you can cheat, once your fatty is 99% done slip it under a broiler and crisp all that bacon up real good. You can roll it it around to crisp it all. This works on a hot grill too, but take care not burn it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2018)

What's a good temp to set my MES at if I want to do a 1 to 1 and a quarter pound fatty? How much time? Around 3 hours? Would you make the fatty and refrigerate it overnight?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2018)

Nvmd, saw Jeff's info.


----------

